# Colson Rover ID help?



## sailorbenjamin (Jun 23, 2009)

I picked up a couple of bikes yesterday, and they're a little before my time.  Can anyone tell me when it was made? And is that chainguard correct?


----------



## akikuro (Jun 23, 2009)

my guess in 1936- a similar bike appears in the Colson book with the same chainguard, chainring.


----------



## JOEL (Jun 24, 2009)

I believe the frame style goes back to 34 or 35 and the 28" version was available at least as late as 36. Does it have a serial number under the bottom bracket?


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jun 24, 2009)

Sure enough!  It's stamped 5a1927.  Anyone kow what that means?


----------



## ejlwheels (Jun 25, 2009)

I believe the 5 set apart by the letter indicates 1935.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jun 25, 2009)

Great, Thanks!
Ben


----------

